
Is Artificial Intelligence a Threat? - Thevet
http://chronicle.com/article/Is-Artificial-Intelligence-a/148763/
======
eruditely
I encourage every one to give a close reading to MIRI & Bostrom, and to avoid
any merely shallow critique. They deserve a close reading, and likely have
given it consideration.

For a different perspective from Bostrom's see Land's

[http://www.xenosystems.net/stupid-
monsters/](http://www.xenosystems.net/stupid-monsters/)

------
opless
Of course it is. Though it could be said the same of natural intelligence too.

------
thrill
What Artificial Intelligence?

------
garysvpa
Yes. It is a threat.

